# TACO SOUP



## NorthernWinos (Oct 16, 2008)

Found this recipe by accident OnLine.....It turned out great....

<b ="moz-txt-star">*</span>Taco Soup*</span>[/b]



2 lbs. ground beef

1 medium onion, chopped

1 15.5 oz. can pinto beans or black beans, drained

1 15.5 oz. can ranch-style beans, not drained (or use kidney beans)

2 14.5 oz. cans stewed tomatoes [I used 1 quart of my own tomatoes]

1 14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes and green chilies, drained [I used 1 
pint of our salsa]

1 pkg. taco mix

1 pkg. ranch dressing mix

1 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp. pepper

1 can whole kernel corn

1 can hominy (yellow or white)

6 c. water

Shredded cheddar cheese (optional)

Corn chips (optional)

Sour cream (optional) 


Brown ground beef and onions; drain well. Place in large soup pot and 
add rest of the ingredients. Bring to a boil and reduce heat; simmer 1 
1/2 hours. Top with cheese, chips and/or sour cream if desired. 
Leftovers freeze well.








It filled an 8 Quart Crock-Pot...that's a lot of soup.
Put everything in the Crock-Pot in the morning on LOW...come home and feed the family.....

ENJOY!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 17, 2008)

NW, we eat this soup here in AZ in the winter and with a nice hearty beer and some beer bread, it is awesome!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 17, 2008)

I served it with buttered/grilled French Bread....

Tonight...leftovers with corn bread.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 17, 2008)

*NW, I'm going to have to try that one!!*


*Here is what I am going to make tonight.....Anyone have an idea of a good white that would go with this one?*



<TABLE style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 20px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center>
<T>
<TR vAlign=top>
<TD rowSpan=2>
<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ff9900 2px dotted; BORDER-TOP: #ff9900 2px dotted; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ff9900 2px dotted; COLOR: #333333; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ff9900 2px dotted; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=14 width=498>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 9px; COLOR: #f26100">Angel Hair with Feta and Sun-Dried Tomatoes</TD>
<TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 12px" align=right>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 12px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px" vAlign=top width="46%">Submitted by: NICOLEFAUSTHUNT
Rated: 4 out of 5 by 237 members 
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 12px; PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 3px" vAlign=top width="27%">Prep Time: 15 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes </TD>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 3px" vAlign=top width="27%">Ready In: 30 Minutes
Yields: 8 servings 

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV style="PADDING-TOP: 10px">"My husband begs me to make this dish. It is a surprisingly great mixture of flavors. You'll love it! Feel free to tailor the ingredient amounts to your taste. This is how we like it, but it is quite flexible."
<DIV style="BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8 1px solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; MARGIN: 14px 0px 4px; COLOR: #f26100; PADDING-TOP: 8px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; LETTER-SPACING: 1px">INGREDIENTS:
<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
<DIV style="LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">1 (16 ounce) package angel 
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">hair pasta
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">1/4 cup olive oil
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">4 cloves garlic, crushed
<DIV style="LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">3 ounces sun-dried tomatoes, 
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">softened and chopped</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
<DIV style="LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">1 (8 ounce) package tomato 
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">basil feta cheese, crumbled
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">1 cup grated Parmesan cheese
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">1 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 15px">salt and pepper to taste</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<DIV style="BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8 1px solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; MARGIN: 14px 0px 4px; COLOR: #f26100; PADDING-TOP: 8px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; LETTER-SPACING: 1px">DIRECTIONS:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: #f26100; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top>1.</TD>
<TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top>Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook pasta in boiling water until done; drain. Return pasta to the pot.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: #f26100; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top>2.</TD>
<TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top>Mix in olive oil, garlic, tomatoes, feta, and Parmesan cheese. Stir in cilantro and season with salt and pepper. Serve warm.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 12px; FONT-SIZE: 6.5pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © 2008 Allrecipes.com</TD>
<TD align=right>Printed from Allrecipes.com 10/17/2008</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD>
<TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 6px" width=160>
< = =text/>document.write('<scr' + 'ipt ="" ="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/ar.print/recfull;dcopt=ist;tile=1;sz=120x240;ord=' + aradsord + '?" ="text/"><\/>');

< = ="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/ar.print/recfull;dcopt=ist;tile=1;sz=120x240;ord=3533071376189995?" =text/>


<NO></NO></TD></TR>
<TR vAlign=bottom>
<TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px">
< = =text/>document.write('<scr' + 'ipt ="" ="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/ar.print/recfull;comp=' + adid + ';tile=2;sz=125x125;ord=' + aradsord + '?" ="text/"><\/>');

< = ="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/ar.print/recfull;comp=;tile=2;sz=125x125;ord=3533071376189995?" =text/>


<NO></NO></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
< = =text/><!--
var omnitureAccount="rdirdallrecipes";
// -->

< ="http://s.allrecipes.com/js/omni/ar_s_code.js?v=6" =text/>




< = =text/><!--
getHourOfDay(){
var hourOfDay;
var date=new Date();
var hours=date.getHours();
if (hours==12) {hourOfDay=hours + ' PM';}
else if (hours>12) {hourOfDay=( hours-12 )+ ' PM';}
else {hourOfDay=hours+ ' AM';}
return hourOfDay;
}

function getDayOfWeek(){
var retVal = '';
switch (new Date().getDay()){
case 0tVal = 'Sun';break;
case 1tVal = 'Mon';break;
case 2tVal = 'Tue';break;
case 3tVal = 'Wed';break;
case 4tVal = 'Thu';break;
case 5tVal = 'Fri';break;
case 6tVal = 'Sat';break;
}
return retVal;
}s.pageName="/recipe-tools/print/printfull.aspx";s.channel="Tools";s.events="event1";s.eVar1=s.pageName;s.events+=",event7";s.prop6="Print";s.prop21="FullPage";s.prop22=getHourOfDay();s.prop23=getDayOfWeek();s.hier="AR|Tools";s.eVar6="NON MEMBER"; if (s.getQueryParam("prop30") != "" && !isNaN(s.getQueryParam("prop30"))) s.prop30 = s.getQueryParam("prop30"); else s.prop30 = "blank"; if (s.getQueryParam("prop31") != "" && !isNaN(s.getQueryParam("prop31"))) s.prop31 = s.getQueryParam("prop31"); else s.prop31 = "blank";
function querySt(ji) {
hu = window.location.search.substring(1).toLowerCase();
ji = ji.toLowerCase();
gy = hu.split("&");
rt = '';
cm = '';
for (i=0;i<gy.length;i++) {
ft = gy_.split("=");
if (ft[0] == ji) {
rt += cm + ft[1];
cm = ',';
}
}
return rt;
}

if (s.getQueryParam("RecipeID") != "" && !isNaN(s.getQueryParam("RecipeID")))
s.prop32 = querySt("RecipeID"); else s.prop32 = "blank";
var s_code=s.t();if(s_code)document.write(s_code);
// -->

<!--
if(navigator.appVersion.indexOf('MSIE')>=0)document.write(unescape('%3C')+'\!-'+'-')
//-->
<!--<NO>




</NO>_


----------

